# Need qoutes from John Wesley's arminianism !



## Mayflower (May 30, 2008)

Does anyone knows or has links with qoutes from John Wesley were his heresies on arminianism and free will is shown ?

In how far was he an arminian ? Did he different with Arminius himself ?


----------



## BertMulder (May 30, 2008)

From:

The Five Points of Calvinism: The Perseverance of the Saints



> But later the Arminian openly rejected the idea of perseverance of saints. I quote from John Wesley as given in the book, "Elements of Divinity," by Ralston, page 455.
> 
> Can a child of God, then, go to hell? Or can a man be a child of God today, and a child of the devil tomorrow? If God is our Father once, is he not our Father always?
> I answer, 1. A child of God - that is, a true believer - (for he that believeth is born of God,) while he continues a true believer, cannot go to hell. 2. If a believer makes shipwreck of the faith, he is no longer a child of God; and then he may go to hell, yea, and certainly will, if he continues in unbelief. 3. If a believer may make shipwreck of the faith, then a man that believes now may be an unbeliever some time hence; yea, very possibly tomorrow; but if so, he who is a child of God today, may be a child of the devil tomorrow. For, 4. God is the Father of them that believe, so long as they believe; but the devil is the father of them that believe not, whether they did once believe or no.
> ...


----------



## BertMulder (May 30, 2008)

Also, you may find this book review useful:

Protestant Reformed Theological Journal: April 2004


----------



## Devin (May 30, 2008)

On CCEL you can find Wesley's commentary on the Bible. Just lookup some of the popular passages and you might find something useful.


----------



## JM (May 30, 2008)

I found a book the other day that contained quotes displaying Wesley's brand of Arminianism, next time I'm at the book store I'll grab the title for you.

j


----------



## JM (May 30, 2008)

Found these:

John Wesley, The Question, "What Is an Arminian?" Answered by a Lover of Free Grace

CHARACTERISTICS OF WESLEY'S ARMINIANISM

SUFFICIENT SAVING GRACE: JOHN WESLEY'S EVANGELICAL ARMINIANISM

On free grace: Sermons of John Wesley - Sermon 128

Wesleyan Theology: Arminianism

James Arminius The Scapegoat of Calvinism

He's quoted in the articles.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (May 31, 2008)

Also check I Murray about Wesley / Whitefield. It must not be forgotten that J Wesley was not a Pelagian, unlike C Finney and his successors.


----------

